# التخطيط والتصميم العمراني والحضري للمدن



## معماريون (5 أكتوبر 2009)

( التصميم العمراني والحضري في تخطيط المدن )
التصميم العمراني هو حلقة الوصل بين تخطيط المدن والتصميم المعماري. 
علاقة التصميم الحضري ب تخطيط المدن
ما علاقة التصميم الحضري بـ تخطيط المدن ؟
يضيف عامل في تخطيط المدينة الا هو العامل البصري. 
العنصر البصري يسمى احيانا بعلم عنذ علم العمارة visual arch . 
معظم المعماريين يعتقدون ان منظر المدينة يعتمد على العمارة. 
يدخل مع الجزء العمراني والاجتماعي لكي يشكل الـ form الخاص بالمدينة حيث الكثافات و تشكيل ال urban والفراغات. 
التخطيط لا يتعامل مع الزمن ولكن يتعامل مع زمن الهدف. 
مع ال urban هنال فترة زمن تمشى ومن خلالها نشاهد اشياء واشياء وهناك انشطة تحدث . 

معماريون​


----------



## معماريون (7 أكتوبر 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t119229.html


----------



## معماريون (7 أكتوبر 2009)

مجموعة من الكتب ومراجع ومشاريع من التخطيط العمرانى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t130053.html


----------



## معماريون (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مناقشة وحوار حول وضع استراتيجية
لمنطقة عشوائية او مايقال لها عضوية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t1413.html


----------



## eng_afify (3 نوفمبر 2009)

اية الاخوة انا اسعى جاهدا بتجميع بعض المعلومات عن ال gis
وهذة دورة تدريبية على البرنامج ماخوذة من
http://www.cadmagazine.net/
وسوف اقوم بتنزيل المجلة موضوع موضوع 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t38351.html


----------



## معماريون (15 نوفمبر 2009)

اهلا بالجميع
من الاحسن ان نقتصر على وضع المواضيع او الرابط
بدل الشكر اعفاء للجميع 

الاتشاركوني الراي


----------



## الغريب511 (20 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
نشكرك على الموضوع المهم 
لكن أود ان استفسر عن التخطيط :
ما أنواع التخطيط ؟
و ماهي أنماط من المدن وتخطيطها ؟ 
ممكن الاجابة :32:​


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (22 نوفمبر 2009)

آه ... أين وصلتما أخوي العزيزين معماريون وم. عفيفي؟


----------



## معماريون (13 يناير 2010)

اهلا بكم 
معماريون ومخططون ومهندسون 
همتكم اتمنى الجميع خلية نحل في الموقع 
اليد الواحدة لا تصفق

لا تلمنا اخي جمال 

اخوكم معماريون


----------



## معماريون (11 فبراير 2010)

كل الحب والاحترام لكم جميعا

اعتذر عن التواجد باستمرار 

اتمنى كل مشارك يشارك برابط لموضوع في هذا الباب 

اخوكم معماريون


----------



## نهى القطب (14 فبراير 2010)

الاخوة الاعضاء، هذه اول مرة اشارك في منتدى، ورغبتي في المشاركة كانت من التعرف على قدرات اعضاء المنتدى وطموحاتهم، فهل حاول بعضهم التفكير في وضع مشروع يخدم الامة العربية والاسلامية ويخدم الانسانية؟! مثلا مشروع مدرسة كبيرة لا تقل عن 2000 صف مدرسي ليغطي، او يمكن تقسيم العدد ليكون اربع مدارس او اكثر؟!! ليغطي النقص الهائل في مدارس القدس والذي يعمل الاحتلال على تكريس هذا الوضع مما يؤدي الى نتائج كارثية على شعبنا وبالتالي يعكس هزيمة لامتنا وهزيمة لكواردنا، فهذا هو التحدي الحقيقي لنجاكم!! هل يمكن ان نبني هذا العدد من الصفوف على اصغر مساحة ممكنة من الارض؟ تبعا لنقص المساحات المسموح البناء فيها نتيجة سياسة الاحتلال الاسرائيلي!!
وشكرا


----------



## نهى القطب (14 فبراير 2010)

*الاخوة الاعضاء، هذه اول مرة اشارك في منتدى، ورغبتي في المشاركة كانت من التعرف على قدرات اعضاء المنتدى وطموحاتهم، فهل حاول بعضهم التفكير في وضع مشروع يخدم الامة العربية والاسلامية ويخدم الانسانية؟! مثلا مشروع مدرسة كبيرة لا تقل عن 2000 صف مدرسي ليغطي، او يمكن تقسيم العدد ليكون اربع مدارس او اكثر؟!! ليغطي النقص الهائل في مدارس القدس والذي يعمل الاحتلال على تكريس هذا الوضع مما يؤدي الى نتائج كارثية على شعبنا وبالتالي يعكس هزيمة لامتنا وهزيمة لكواردنا، فهذا هو التحدي الحقيقي لنجاكم!! هل يمكن ان نبني هذا العدد من الصفوف على اصغر مساحة ممكنة من الارض؟ تبعا لنقص المساحات المسموح البناء فيها نتيجة سياسة الاحتلال الاسرائيلي!!
وشكرا*​

نهى القطب


----------



## ايمن عبدة (15 فبراير 2010)

شكر خاص لجمع الاعضاء


----------



## eng.farahalazzawi (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير عل موضوع الحلو


----------



## معماريون (17 فبراير 2010)

كل عمل يبتغي الانسان فية وجه الله فيه خير كثير


----------



## الموهوبة1 (22 فبراير 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششكور
و ما تقصصصصصصصصصصصصصر
جاك الله ألف خير


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (26 فبراير 2010)

من يعلم ممكن ان بتحقق هذا الحلم قريبأ جدأ لكن بعد ان تستفيق الامه العربيه ونترك الحقد والكراهيه والتى ظهرت هذه الايام ونتحد على ارجاع الأراضى المغتصبه لأخواننا فى فلسطين سواء كان بالسلم اكرر بالسلم وان لم يحل بالسلام فبالقوه مع العلم بأن ما يؤحذ بالقوه لا يرد الا بالقوه وو قتها تبنى مدارس وجامعات ومستشفيات ومؤسسات بأرض فلسطين الحبيبه وهذا سوف اكبر شىء يخدم العرب لكنى اوجه هذه الرساله الى القاده الفلسطينين الأفاضل وليس الشعب لأنى والله العظيم باحب هذا البلد الجار لنا جدأ لأنه عندما يشعر أى فلسطينى بألم اشعر به بل اكثر منه وانا فى مصر وعايز اقول لا يغير الله ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم ولنتصالح ولنبتعد عن التناحر اقصد الأخوه فى حماس وفتح وتشابكت الأيادى بعضها البعض لأصبحت حلقه قويه ومحكمه سوف تلتف على رقبة اسرائيل ومن يساندها والله الذى لا اله الا هو اذا حدث هذا اليوم سوف تعود الأرض من الغد ونصلى جميعأ فى الأقصى الشريف قولوا يا رب


----------



## eng.atheer (4 مارس 2010)

مشكور وبارك اللة فيك.....................eng.atheer


----------



## mar-architect (7 مارس 2010)

اتمنى من اهل الخبرة ان يساعدونا في هذا الموضوغ


----------



## جبران أحمد الجبوبي (23 مارس 2010)

أعزائي وأحبابي كل المهندسين العرب 
حبذا لو كانت المواضيع في الملتقى هي من صميم التخطيط 
أي أن توضع مخططات ورسومات وصور ضمن الملتقى ليس في روابط وألف شكر على هذه المواضيع الرائعة


----------



## Eng-Masoud (4 أغسطس 2010)

عندي سؤال؟
ما علاقة المهندسين المعماريين بالتخطيط العمراني
التخطيط بحر من العلم لايمكن المهندس المعماري فهم ما هو التخطيط
اجابة بسيطة كلكم تعرفونها 
المعمارية محدودية بالشغل على مقياس رسم صغير ام المخطط وهو قسم اخر مختلف عن المعماري على مقياس رسم كبير

اين الاجابة على اسئلة الاخ رفيق توفيق 
ما هو التخطيط وانماط مدنها وتخطيطها ................الخ
وسؤالي 
ماهي عمليات التخطيط ؟ كيف يتم دراسة التخطيط ؟ ما هي اصنفها ؟ اساسيات التخطيط؟................الخ
دعوا باب التخطيط العمراني والتصميم الحضري للمختصين في قسم التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي او تخطيط المدن
او التخطيط العمراني او مصمم عمراني 
هذه هي مسميات التخطيط وكل اسم له معنى
ارجو منكم اخواني الافاضل واخواتي الفاضلات 
اعطو التخطيط لمن يستحق في مفهوم التخطيط لا يستطيع المعماري ممعنى الشمولية في التخطيط لانه بحر من العلم يختلف عن قسم العمارة كما ذكرت في السابق 
في المشاركة القادمة
ساعرض عليكم ما هو التخطيط ومجالاته ومحتوياته وعمليات التخطيط مع الرسومات والتصاميم والدراسات التحليلية وغيرها...................
وشكرا على المشاركة


----------



## معماريون (26 نوفمبر 2010)

eng-masoud قال:


> عندي سؤال؟
> ما علاقة المهندسين المعماريين بالتخطيط العمراني
> التخطيط بحر من العلم لايمكن المهندس المعماري فهم ما هو التخطيط
> اجابة بسيطة كلكم تعرفونها
> ...



كان عندي مهندسين تخطيط 
لايستطيعون العمل على التخطيط وليس لديهم ابجديات التخطيط
ويوكلون اعمالهم للمساحين ماهو رايك

وللعلم المعماريين هم القياديين لجميع المهندسين​


----------



## مازن ألحسن (26 نوفمبر 2010)

eng-masoud قال:


> عندي سؤال؟
> ما علاقة المهندسين المعماريين بالتخطيط العمراني
> التخطيط بحر من العلم لايمكن المهندس المعماري فهم ما هو التخطيط
> اجابة بسيطة كلكم تعرفونها
> ...


 
ماهو اختصاص مهندس تخطيط المدن وكيف يختلف عن العمارة هناك لبس في التفسير ام تختلف الدراسات والاختصاصات من جامعة الى اخرى ..حسب مالدي من معلومات بأن تخطيط المدن احدى الاختصاصات في الهندسة المعمارية اضافة الى ان المهندس المعماري يدرس كافة الاختصاصات في أول سنتين دراسية وتلازمه حتى وان اختص في مجال اخر مثلا عندما يختص في المباني يدرس تخطيط المدن لكن بتركيز اقل من هو مختص بتخطيط المدن ..ومااريد الوصول اليه ان تخطيط المدن من صلب اختصاص المهندس المعماري ..
اما بخصوص السؤال عن انواع التخطيط فهو تخطيط المدن والتي تعني فيها بكل فعاليات ونشاطات المدينة من الاستعمالات للتصميم كالسكني والتجاري والصناعي والمناطق الخضراء والمناطق الترفيهية وشبكة المواصلات وغيرها والدخول في تفاصيلها يحتاج الى مجلدات والتخطيط الحضري للمدن يعني بالتفاصيل لتصاميم المناطق للمدينة اخذ بنظر الاعتبار تأريخ المدينة والارث التراثي والاجتماعي لها في التصميم...اعتقد اني اوصلت الفكرة ولوبشكل مختصر جدا ..مع تحياتي


----------



## فرانك (29 نوفمبر 2010)

eng-masoud قال:


> عندي سؤال؟
> ما علاقة المهندسين المعماريين بالتخطيط العمراني
> التخطيط بحر من العلم لايمكن المهندس المعماري فهم ما هو التخطيط
> اجابة بسيطة كلكم تعرفونها
> ...



اخي المهندس اذا اردت المشاركة فلا تقلل من الاخرين
​


----------



## يوسف ياسر فاروق (17 يوليو 2011)

*تصميم مدرسة متكاملة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اريد مساعدة في إيجاد تصميم لمدرسة تبدأ من مرحلة رياض الاطفال إلى الثانوي تحتوي على ملاعب ومسرح وكافيتريا كبيرة للطلاب . توصلت من خلال منتداكم الاكثر من رائع إلى تصميم ما ثم لم استطع الوصول اليه ثانية . هلا تساعدوني رجاء.


----------



## iyad31 (19 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لكم على هذه المواضيع القيمة


----------

